# To Much Protien in MAZURI?



## MomToRats (Dec 25, 2014)

I ordered direct from Mazuri I wanted to try their rat food for all my rats but now I'am wondering about the protein level , it says 23 percent and for adult rats isn't that way to high? Mickey and Snowball are close to 8 months and I
have them on Harlan tekland but I really don't think they are to crazy about it , Summer and Breezy my baby dumbo girls are are on Oxbow young mouse and rat food which they seem to like , doesn't Mazuri carry a food with a lower protein level for adult rats? I think for right now I will stick with the Harlan Tekland for the older girls and maybe add some Mazuri to the younger girls , not sure which way to go on this any comments and incase you are wondering Mickey or Snowball will not touch Oxbow Adult that's why I switched to the Harlan Tekland at least they will eat that


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

This concerns those folks that feed their rats only rat food, like labs or certain commercial breeders. These rats have no choice but to eat what they get in the nutritional proportions it comes in. And 23% is unnecessarily high for old, and lazy rats. It's formulated for quick growth, high activity, gestation and lactation for younger rats. This makes it popular among rat breeders.

On the up side, rats don't really go nuts over Mazuri (formerly Purina rat chow) and tend to eat what they need. I tried Oxbow some time back and the rats ate it literally until they nearly burst. They got fatter faster on something that was supposed to be healthier for them.

I bought about 10 lbs of Mazuri about a year ago, and I have about 9 lbs left. I always leave some in the cage so my rats won't starve if some emergency prevents me from feeding them on time, but mostly our rats eat human food. As part of a mixed healthy diet, and for young active and fast growing rats, Mazuri is fine. As a stand alone diet for older rats, perhaps not so much.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Yes mazuri is just too high in protein for adults. It is OK for young & pregnant rats though. 

I am a huge fan of oxbow myself. All of my rats eat it, some their entire lifes and they are all beautifully slim  I've never had rat weight issues.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

I like oxbow but I agree with rat daddy that they will eat until they burst so they get limited amounts. But I'm glad they like it.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Obesity in rats has a lot to do with genetics. Our part wild girl once got up to about 10 oz then dropped her weight back to 8 on her own, it was like she just went on a diet she was always toned and downright lean.... Our bred for meat girls have gotten up to 21 oz and yes they were bigger all around... And our single "show rat" cull grew enormous, but never fat. All had the same food available.

As a portion of a diet almost any decent rat blocks are fine, especially if you add veggies, fruits and whole grains. If your rats live exclusively on rat blocks, then it's critical you choose the best one to suit their appropriate needs.

Interestingly when we gave our rats a choice of the same foods over the course of several days they mixed up their meals choosing different things from the available food to eat every day. One day they went straight after the meat, the next they were more into the veggies. One rat may become more obese than another, but all of them seemed to select a generally balanced diet over time.


----------



## Pandora and Luna (Jul 4, 2015)

So, I am getting some little girls that are on Mazuri. At what age should I give Oxbow (it says its for adults so..)?


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Pandora and Luna said:


> So, I am getting some little girls that are on Mazuri. At what age should I give Oxbow (it says its for adults so..)?


Oxbow is fine for young rats.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Adult is about 6-8months. But you can feed oxbow to everyone  I feed all of my rats oxbow regardless of age. Babies need a bit of extra protein, so u can supplement it with some stuff like hardboiled eggs. 

BTW the absolute best price (in the US anyways) for oxbow is to buy 20lb bags from here: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=16965


----------



## Pandora and Luna (Jul 4, 2015)

What are other ways to provide protein?


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Chicken, turkey, and greek yogurt are good options. My family buys raw chicken and cooks it without adding anything (no salt or butter) so the rats can have some. I've never gotten fish for my rats, but I think they can eat that too.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

eggs are one of my favorite ways. Scrambled or hard boiled.

i also wanted to update the fact that I just learned that Mazuri actually sells a lower protein formula:
http://www.mazuri.com/mazurirodentbreeder6f50lb-5m30.aspx

Im still not a fan of it but there is the option there.


----------



## Pandora and Luna (Jul 4, 2015)

What kind of greek yogurt? Can you link it or a picture? Sorry if I'm a bother.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I've given mine Dannon Oikes (plain) and I _think _Fage. Any unsweetened, unflavored Greek yogurt will work, though. Sorry, I don't have a picture as I don't have any in the house right now, but you can google "plain greek yogurt" to find all the different types. 

You're not being a bother.  Never be afraid to ask questions!

I like to mix frozen fruit in with the yogurt for a nice tasty and healthy treat. Blueberries have always been a hit.


----------

